
The ads Russia bought on Facebook in 2016 - nkoren
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/01/us/politics/russia-2016-election-facebook.html
======
londons_explore
Were there any pro-clinton sponsored ads?

That would be a smart move to hedge against the pro trump campaign failing

